# Kindle 2 accessories that work with Kindle 3 - list them here!



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Let's create a list of covers (or sleeves,) lights, stands, etc that aren't officially listed as compatible but work with the Kindle 3.

The Kandle reading light actually works a little better on the K3. Due to the smaller K3 form factor, more light reaches the bottom of the screen:

Kandle light on a Kindle 3 by Meghan A, on Flickr

Your average retractable micro-USB cable. I like the retractable cables for keeping my desk neater (ok, ok, less messy  ) and they're a lot easier to travel with:

Kindle 3 with retractable cord by Meghan A, on Flickr

The M-Edge Flexstand for Kindle 2 - I never really had any luck using this with my K2, I could never quite get the corners to line up right to hold the Kindle. But with the smaller Kindle 3, I can bow the upper "legs" a bit, and it holds the Kindle perfectly: 

Kindle 3 in a FlexStand by Meghan A, on Flickr


Side view of a K3 in the FlexStand by Meghan A, on Flickr


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Oberon K1 cover with velcro will work, based on our meet today in Virginia...









Betsy


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

I like the idea of that retractible USB cord.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I bought a charging stand for my K2 a couple of weeks ago, and it appears that my K3 will work with it. The tray area is a bit longer and wider than the K3, but it appears to be stable. I haven't tried it yet, as I haven't needed to charge my K3 yet.


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

I just bought the Timbuk2 Nylon Kindle Sleeve for K2 in the "Camo/Heartbreaker/Multi Camo" and it works just fine with the K3...just a little extra space on either end. I'm quite happy with it. I really want an Oberon cover, but I'll have to save up for that one!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002SB8RP4/ref=oss_product


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

The Belkin pleated K2 case sold at Target (and elsewhere) was a smidge too tight for the K2 and fits the K3 quite well. Target had them in a few colors, including Plum and Black...  I wonder if they'll be clearanced since they think they're for the K2?


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

Karma Kindle said:


> The Belkin pleated K2 case sold at Target (and elsewhere) was a smidge too tight for the K2 and fits the K3 quite well. Target had them in a few colors, including Plum and Black... I wonder if they'll be clearanced since they think they're for the K2?


I've got the belkin pleated case and the k3 even with an amazon cover fits perfectly in it. I bought it on the 27th and they weren't on clearance then, but I would think they soon would be.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I have three charger for my K2 (one at home, one at work, and one in the car), and was very happy to hear they'll all work on my K3.

Now I just need to receive my K3!


----------

